# My Ipad 2 is broken :(



## myipad2isbroken (Aug 2, 2011)

I need help asking about repairs.

The other day, my brother who was really young went to my house for a visit.
Then he went crazy, and he ran with my iPad 2 and banged it into a corner.

When I came to observe the damage, I found out the half the portion on the camera's side has been cracked and the camera has been dented and the glass there has been pushed inside the iPad, but the touch screen still works. The camera's are working but iPad 2 but I don't know about the wifi because Im on holiday and im using ethernet. 3g antenna looks like it still may work.

Please help me and tell me how to fix it. I bought it in Hong Kong and Im bringing it to England. Could I get my iPad fixed there? If so tell me anyways it could be fixed. 

Please help!


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

You can ask apple to make an appointment at your nearest apple store and see if they can repair it for you or give you a new one


----------



## myipad2isbroken (Aug 2, 2011)

the thing is, is that im on Holiday at Hong Kong, they dont have apple stores there.

And i dont think they may give me a replacement if my iPad is broken without any insurance or applecare.


----------



## t_nash (Jul 18, 2011)

Why don't you sell that and buy a new one. There are so many sites who buy broken phones like yours and sell refurbished phones.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

Have a look on google by searching for ipad repairs England. Here is one I found:

iPad Repair | Get your Apple iPad fixed fast with iPad repair UK

Not sure if any good because I dont know where about in England you are.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

Apple will accept your iProduct no matter in which country you are, as long as it's a legit Apple Store. Considering it's a self inflicted damage you'll most likely be given a quote.

They're really nice to talk to about these things and they don't blame you in any way, and it's usually cheaper to get it done there than another store. And not to mention that the repair comes with a limited warranty swell, so if they've done the repair wrong they will fix it again with no charge, as long as it's the same issue they repaired.

I'd recommend you to at least talk to the Apple Store nearest you first, and if you think it's too expensive, get a quote from a local store that might deal with broken iProducts.


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

oh man, gl to you.. id be sad if my ipad got messed up like that. hope everything works out for you.


----------

